# Showroom in London



## Max35111 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi guys,

Getting more and more interested in upgrading my gaggia classic with the Bianca and MaraX at the top of my list.

Design for me and my wife is pretty important as well so we would really like to see these two in person (ideally next to Rocket crono R)

Do you guys know of any place in London that would showcase these machines?

Thanks !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Max35111 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Getting more and more interested in upgrading my gaggia classic with the Bianca and MaraX at the top of my list.
> 
> ...


 Your out of look , ballet barista is probably your nearest place that has stock of machines

there are not a huge amount of show room retailers for this kind of product .

These machines have different functionality so decide on this rather than looks.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

There isn't a showroom like that in London as far as I know. Most people here would recommend taking a trip to Bella Barista in Northhampton. There's a place near you, not in London but not far - Surbiton - called Traders Coffee Bay that sells Rocket machines. You may be able to contact them and go there to view the Cronometro machines.


----------



## Max35111 (Oct 3, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> There isn't a showroom like that in London as far as I know. Most people here would recommend taking a trip to Bella Barista in Northhampton. There's a place near you, not in London but not far - Surbiton - called Traders Coffee Bay that sells Rocket machines. You may be able to contact them and go there to view the Cronometro machines.


 Thanks that does help a lot! They only have the appartamento on display but will give me a good idea of the look!

Need to find a lelit now!


----------



## Max35111 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your out of look , ballet barista is probably your nearest place that has stock of machines
> 
> there are not a huge amount of show room retailers for this kind of product .
> 
> These machines have different functionality so decide on this rather than looks.


 Yeah probably what it will come down to anyway


----------



## Max35111 (Oct 3, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> There isn't a showroom like that in London as far as I know. Most people here would recommend taking a trip to Bella Barista in Northhampton. There's a place near you, not in London but not far - Surbiton - called Traders Coffee Bay that sells Rocket machines. You may be able to contact them and go there to view the Cronometro machines.


 Just went there! Nice folks!

Probably a bit too shiny for my liking. Reinforced the preference towards the lelit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Max35111 said:


> Just went there! Nice folks!
> 
> Probably a bit too shiny for my liking. Reinforced the preference towards the lelit


 I have a bianca as do a few others , it's has some really nice simple features like moveable water tank , good tamper , pf that sit level in the counter etc


----------



## Max35111 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have a bianca as do a few others , it's has some really nice simple features like moveable water tank , good tamper , pf that sit level in the counter etc


 Yep. Lots of positives I agree.

How would you describe the look? A bit retro?


----------

